# Pensacola beach



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Went this morning on Pensacola beach, no bites, no waves, and June grass everywhere


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That’s Sept grass.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Haha alrighty September grass is terrible


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

SirRedMan said:


> Went this morning on Pensacola beach, no bites, no waves, and June grass everywhere


Went out Saturday and Sunday this past weekend 5 to 10 miles East of PNS Beach. Zero grass. Clear surface to the bottom out to three feet deep. Rays and black tips cursing in close. Landed and released several juvenile pompano and skipjack. A few eight inch hard tails in the mix of double hookups on pomp rig with shrimp. All released to swim another day. One juvenile pomp was bitten clean with only the grunting head making to the beach on the hook on a post bite retrieve.


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

eric07 said:


> Went out Saturday and Sunday this past weekend 5 to 10 miles East of PNS Beach. Zero grass. Clear surface to the bottom out to three feet deep. Rays and black tips cursing in close. Landed and released several juvenile pompano and skipjack. A few eight inch hard tails in the mix of double hookups on pomp rig with shrimp. All released to swim another day. One juvenile pomp was bitten clean with only the grunting head making to the beach on the hook on a post bite retrieve.


*cruising in close. Cursing in close would really be a fish story.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

This was about 3 miles east of Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier. I waded out off and on throughout the day but could get passed the grass.


----------

